# [SOLVED] stronghold 2 problems



## nickske8x

Hi, 
I have a problem with stronhold 2 i played it years ago many times but stopped, 
now i bought a new computer and i want to install it again only the problem is 
it wont install. I'm getting no error messages or anything. i tried to start it by clicking on autorun.exe, disabaled the firewall etc... but nothing happens what am i doing wrong:4-dontkno how do i make this work? 

Grtz, Nick:grin:


----------



## Ninjaboi

*Re: stronghold 2 problems*

Hello nickske8x, welcome to TSF!

Have you tried running setup.exe in the Disk1 folder on the Stronghold 2 disc? If not, try to do so. If that doesn't work, try this workaround:



> If you copy CD1 into a Disk1 folder, which you have created on your hard disk. Then CD2 into a Disk2 folder also created on the hard disk and install from Disk1 on the hard disk, without using the CDs.
> This may get around the problem you have encountered. To start the installation from the hard disk go into the Disk1 folder and then click on the other Disk1 folder and run the setup.exe file.


Source(s):

Firefly Studios - Stronghold 2 FAQs

Installation problems Stronghold2 - Stronghold 2 - GameSpot Forums


----------



## nickske8x

*Re: stronghold 2 problems*

yes it worked!

Thank you very much *NINJABOI *


----------



## Ninjaboi

No problem, enjoy the game!


----------

